# Veiltail lovers



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

First veiltail betterfly that i have seen


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh he is BEAUTIFUL!! So graceful and he really looks like a butterfly!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Can we post pics of our VTs here?


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

That just made my morning. The perfect betta picture for spring. My first bettas were veiltails, but nothing special color wise. It's nice to see the more humble of tail types finally getting some attention.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

very very beautiful. any mustard gas veiltails?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

blu the betta said:


> very very beautiful. any mustard gas veiltails?


Yes, i have seen those before but from time to time only


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Does a double tail veiltail mustard gas count?

http://youtu.be/Ml2JRRqV4P8


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh, here's another MG VT: http://youtu.be/Ual3h3sY7qk

I am in love with this VT: http://youtu.be/DdFR2lZPaLE


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

RowdyBetta said:


> Can we post pics of our VTs here?


Sure id love to see them


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Here is Peach. He was my first betta and a real clown. He had blue eyes which I LOVED.
http://oi44.tinypic.com/111qbyv.jpg
http://oi52.tinypic.com/2myasgo.jpg
Those were his early pics. I need to dig up some later ones. :3


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Fenghuang said:


> Oh, here's another MG VT: http://youtu.be/Ual3h3sY7qk
> 
> I am in love with this VT: http://youtu.be/DdFR2lZPaLE


Isn't that second one a Delta?

They're both lovely though. I really like veiltails. =] I'm glad there's a thread dedicated to them! <3


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Very beautiful veils


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> Isn't that second one a Delta?
> 
> They're both lovely though. I really like veiltails. =] I'm glad there's a thread dedicated to them! <3


Looks like a VT to me. Notice the long pointed dorsal and the anal fins? That is usually a dead giveaway. And the caudal slopes. Some VTs do have very rounded tails.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful pics! That butterfly fishie is STUNNING!!!!!!!! :shock:
Oh I love Veiltails,there is just something extra sweet about them.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Here is a pic of my veil tails:

This is Flame:








And this is Sparkey:


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Oooo! I love sparkys color!,


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

There is indeed something very aesthetically pleasing about a good veiltail. The flow of the lines can be so elegant. Pity that the IBC ignores them. Comparable societies for guppies and goldfish all have classes for the foundation forms and types that produced the more highly developed types.


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

I have a veiltail female, but females have tails that sorta stay upright, and male veiltails sink down, giving them an elegant look.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh my goodness, that butterfly.

Someday...someday...VTs truly are beautiful.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I have three Vieltails, and they are the only bettas I currently own.

Here is Leo. He was my first betta. Now, his blue is a whole lot brighter, as this was day one that I got him.









Here is Summer, my second betta I got. This was the day I got hr, and she is bigger than this now.









And here is my newest girl, Scarlett. Not the clearest picture, but it is the best I have of her. She is also my avatar.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

*this thread is old, but. ....*

Veil tails have always been my favourite type, hands down. They're lovely to look at and seem to have a lot more personality than the heavier finned bettas have. I say this all the time - there is nothing more beautiful than a good VT. 

Nanu, my little girl that I have had for a week -


Radagast, my spunky little pineapple. He was purchased as a female since his fins were so short and he was young, but he's grown nicely. Rad always has a bubblenest 


Whale, who is a special boy. He's got a kink in his spine but it doesn't stop him from being awesome. 


I had Vermilion ... he had somehow developed constant bloating issues, and damaged himself quite severely. Sadly he had to be euthed. Verm was a gorgeous boy and I miss him terribly. 




I did have a sorority with mostly VT girls but I've had to disband them. It just wasn't working. (Don't worry, they've all gone to good homes.)


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Here is my veiltail girl (old pic, but she has a chunk missing from her caudal fin)


----------



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

AHSJDHASKDJAS. I'm so glad their are other people who share the same adoration of Veiltails. They have forever been my favorite tailtype. I really wish I had saved a photo but on aquabid I once saw a Red Butterfly DUMBO veiltail. Oh my gauuud he was stunning. I really wish their were more breeders who bred Veiltails...I find it quite annoying that they are considered the less superior tail type. -__-


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

If enough people breed for form and color and enter their fish in the "Color and Form Variations" category and place well, VTs can eventually rejoin HMs, CTs, and Plakats in a place of honor.

The problem is right now they are nearly all mass-bred with little care for health or form, and it's impossible to compete with mass-breeders for price. Few people will pay 20+ in shipping alone for a VT when they are so commonly available, which means a VT breeder is going to just hemorrhage money until they make their lines unique enough to sell, and with good enough form to do well in the one category that they are permitted.

Some people blame the IBC, but I don't. That's like blaming the Kennel Club for puppy mills. Blame the people that wanted to make a fast buck, instead...and the customers that want cheap product with no eye for quality.


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

To be honest, when I first saw bettas VTs were all I knew because they were so common. When I really got into bettas last year I discovered HM, HMPK etc and was amazed my them because it was like nothing I knew. So VTs were 'boring' and 'inferior' in my book. But my first betta this year was a VT boy that was rehomed with his tank etc. Having him gave me an appreciation for the tail type- he's still a freakin' cute wiggly butt. I wouldn't mind another VT, though PKs are still my dream favorites. 

I'd love to see VT reconsidered by the IBC, there's some awesome people still trying to seriously breed VTs out there- but imagine how even pet store stock could improve if that happened.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I initially wanted to breed CTs, but my water is really hard here, and I've heard that can cause problems with curly rays. If that's the case...well, maybe. My stance on breeding VTs is evolving with time. They are beautiful, and I like them more than HMs...butterfly VTs like the one the OP posted make my heart go thumpety-thump. Breeding for that with EE (which look very unique on VTs) is awfully tempting.


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

I see from the 'similar thread' listing on the bottom of this page that this discussion has resurfaced over the years. There's even a proposed veiltail standard based on a European model where veiltail classes still exist.

I understand the 'mass produced' argument cited above, but that is also true for guppies and goldfish yet those pioneer forms still have classes at the shows. If the IBC had veiltail classes, people would come. And the veiltails would be far superior to those being mass produced much as it is true for single tailed goldfish at goldfish shows. Just look at the photos of European veils at their shows.

The veiltail betta has been around since 1927 and has likely drawn more people to this hobby than any other single species. And it is still a lovely thing. It deserves better.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

That blue butterfly veiltail betta is soooo beautiful T^T why can't I have it?!? I'm a softie for butterfly's D:.. And I've been looking for a new veiltail with " unordinary " colors


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

Here's my male Vein Tail Hansel. I love vein tails  That butterfly is absolutely beautiful!! I've never seen one like him before!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

This fish has long since passed, but he is my favourite veiltail. He was a real diamond in the rough and an all around great fish.





Edited: I think that might have been too many pictures for one post.


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

Wow what a beautiful betta!!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ignus, the red guy, has long since passed but he was one of the largest VT's I've ever met. 

Jasper is my current little VT love.


----------



## obiordi (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow, just breath taking. I didn't know Veil tails could have the butterfly coloring. Absolutely stunning...


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

A few more VT boys I owned. I think they had uncommon colours for veils.







And this was a gorgeous VT I found at Walmart. Housed him for a short while because he was ship to his forever home with another member.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

I love vt's. Especially when you find some cool ones. 

I'll show off my boys.

Purple and yellow tv is my boy Carter who came from petsmart. He was a gift and I love him dearly. I believe he is getting a bit old though 

The blue and red vt is my rescued boy Minnow. He has long since passed and I miss him tons. He was truly one of my favourites.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

PonyJumper101 said:


> I love vt's. Especially when you find some cool ones.
> 
> I'll show off my boys.
> 
> ...


I think I found Carter's long lost brother. My friend has him.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

After having bought two CTs, a DeT, a plakat, and my roommate having her DT boy, I've found the two that always make me smile are my first guy Mako(a CT with enough finnage to compete with some VTs or HMs for flowiness and my little chocolate dalmatian boy(who is named after a pineapple cultivar lol)
This little guy is Natal, a Walmart rescue. I have yet to see another fish like him <3














:


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Fenghuang said:


> A few more VT boys I owned. I think they had uncommon colours for veils.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's that dragon scale VT doing? I noticed some scaling or something around his eye suggesting possible diamond eye. Did it progress further or did it stay where it was?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

BettaStarter24 said:


> How's that dragon scale VT doing? I noticed some scaling or something around his eye suggesting possible diamond eye. Did it progress further or did it stay where it was?


We initially thought that that guy had vision problems when we got him too. He was always tilted to one side and swam in circles to get to his food. His eyes turned out to be okay and he never developed scaling over them, but his real problem was a cystic growth. The beginning of the lump is actually visible in that picture, just beneath/behind the gill plate. In the last few months of his life, the cyst steadily grew larger and he became more and more lethargic. Eventually, he spent most of his time laying on his side. We tried to make his last days as comfortable for him as we could. He passed some time ago.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Im in....


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*snap-*



Fenghuang said:


> This fish has long since passed, but he is my favourite veiltail. He was a real diamond in the rough and an all around great fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one like that now- great character


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Now, this is a veiltail I don't see every day . I love his coloring, but I would like too buy a butterfly veil tail someday in the future ^__^ or this guy will do. Anyone have any interest in breeding some nice veils and selling them haha?!:lol:


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I've been considering it, but not for a couple of years. Have to have my facilities in order and make sure that there are outlets, because the first two or three generations aren't going to be spectacular. Thinking of crossing VT and HM to get color and form, then back to VT, ect. Since VT is dominant, I should be able to get butterfly VT in a couple generations...


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

hrutan said:


> I've been considering it, but not for a couple of years. Have to have my facilities in order and make sure that there are outlets, because the first two or three generations aren't going to be spectacular. Thinking of crossing VT and HM to get color and form, then back to VT, ect. Since VT is dominant, I should be able to get butterfly VT in a couple generations...


Oooh! Please do it!! Haha  If you do ever get butterfly veils just tell me and I'm defeniatley goin too buy one from you


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

litelboyblu said:


> Now, this is a veiltail I don't see every day . I love his coloring, but I would like too buy a butterfly veil tail someday in the future ^__^ or this guy will do. Anyone have any interest in breeding some nice veils and selling them haha?!:lol:


Did you get him? I was trying to convince a friend to get him cause of that coloring but she was worried about if he is blind or not or goes blind. If you got him keep us updated!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm so tempted but I want a different color haha I'm not a fan of reds but I just love the look of bi colors !


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

This is my VT (Suki)


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Pls give him too me haha!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

litelboyblu said:


> Now, this is a veiltail I don't see every day . I love his coloring, but I would like too buy a butterfly veil tail someday in the future ^__^ or this guy will do. Anyone have any interest in breeding some nice veils and selling them haha?!:lol:


That guy and our Paimon (may he SIP) could practically be brothers, although no fancy background for our boy. He was a humble Petsmart find.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh wow Feng! What a find! I'm so sorry for you  May he SIP


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks, Blu. 

It must is a regional thing, but I find that that multicoloured VTs are a lot more common here:


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow! What a gorgeous selection! M y chain stores only carries solid colors lol


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

Ooh I want the betta in the last picture!!!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

My Walmart of all places carries an amazing stock of colors of VTs. I have thus far seen 3 multicolors, several reds and blues (naturally), 2 chocolates(including Natal, my chocolate dalmatian), 5 true cellophanes, 3 greens, a couple coppers, a yellow, an orange, an orange dalmatian, a red butterfly that was there when I rescued Natal, a couple grizzles, some cambodians, including a metallic cambodian, and a marble that I can remember
If they'd take care of their fish they'd have such a selection that I'd pick them over Petsmart!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I was informed at the meeting today that VTs are making a comeback. That made me very happy.


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

The butterfly pattern originated in veiltails and is still commonly seen even in chain store shipments. There are pictures of them all over the aquarium literature of the 1950s and 1960s.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

If it's still commonly seen, it sure must not be in our regions...


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

hrutan said:


> If it's still commonly seen, it sure must not be in our regions...


Yup  agreed


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

How odd. I'm in the northeast and on my last trip to Petco there were at least a dozen butterfly veiltails in the shipment they just got in. Reds, blues, multis, cambodians--all veils, all butterflies. And as you can see from the photos on this site, folks are even finding them in Wallmart and other chains.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I've never seen one IRL. The older members at the betta club meeting this weekend hadn't seen any in a good long time.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Since you guys seem like the best to ask, I was wondering if my new VT's fins look okay? And what fin type he is? 










I'm totally new to VTs and I just want to make sure I learn what he should look like in case he has fin issues that I don't realize. I'm totally used to the appearance of HMs, so I'm a little bit lost.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

He's a red multicolour and as far as I can see there are no issues with his fins. He's a beautiful boy 

Meanwhile I've picked up two new VT boys -a pink dalmatian and a mysteriously pale coloured guy; he's most likely a blue cambodian but it's hard to tell.


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

*Butterfly veiltails*

Given the recent discussion about butterfly veils, I thought it would be nice to gather photos of them in one place. Most of these have appeared in other threads on this forum, but some are from other sites. Pretty much the full gamut is represented here--red, blue, yellow, multi, lavender, Cambodian, marble, etc. The gene responsible for BF is dominant but highly variable, as you can see.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Lovely! The red and the pink one, in particular.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I like them all...!


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

My first betta was a blue VT with some peach on his fins. I named him Azul and I loved him dearly. He unfortunately got a mysterious bloating problem and I never could figure out was wrong.

He passed in February of this year.  I miss him dearly.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry  he was defeniatley a beautiful sight worth seeing! SIP little guy


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> I'm so sorry  he was defeniatley a beautiful sight worth seeing! SIP little guy


Thank you  he definitely was a sight to behold. he was also a little shy too haha I miss him <3


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

<3 A personality of shyness is cute  I like it!


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

Why can't there be more VTs like this in the world? 
Out of the 3 VTs I've owned only Amethyst has even come close to having some sort of special or uncommon color; he had an indigo body and red fins, so he was kinda purple but not really. I haven't seen any VT with a color other than red, blue, yellow, white or black since then.


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

They're out there, averyecho. All the photos I posted were fish found by various members mostly in Petcos, Walmarts and Petsmarts in states across the country. NY, NJ, PA, GA, SC, MO, IL, TX and others. Petco especially seems to get a cut above, variety-wise. If you've got one of these outlets near you, check 'em out, especially right after a new shipment comes in. My local Petco currently has veils in butterfly, marble, mustard gas, opaque etc.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

I love VT's. I currently only have 1 VT, the first betta we bought. My husband picked out a CT, I picked out one I THOUGHT was a VT at Petco, but he's more of a combtail or a very badly done CT, fell in LOVE with a gorgeous white HM, and then rescued a beautiful CT from a deathtrap at Walmart. I've promised my husband no more fish, but I told him if I ever find a purple butterfly VT, all bets are off. Because that fish is going home with me. Fortunately, in our area, the few butterflies we see, are almost entirely CT's. I've seen some gorgeous VT's in blues and yellows, reds, oranges, greens, and teals, but very few multi colors around here, and none in the purple range.


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

Even though I'm a plakat fan still, my second fish that I just got is another veiltail. Normally they are only solid Blue and Red or very messy multicolours, this one is a cellophane. No one wanted to buy him for weeks though, don't think there is anyone who properly cares for betta in my area or fully understand these fish.

To be honest this is the first cellophane veiltail I've seen.


----------



## Deadflwr (Aug 7, 2014)

I have a few Veil Tail females but this is the only Veil Tail male that I have. Belongs to my daughter she picked him out. Hes blue and purple, very striking in person. Hes also a little spaz.


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

*another interesting butterfly veil*

Interesting division of colors on this multi butterfly veil.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Piyoteru, he's actually an orange/pink dalmatian, not a cellophane - which are totally devoid of colour and have a glasslike look. Dalmatians have a pink or orange body with light orange fins and red spots that go darker with age. They're also quite hard to find, so count yourself lucky! 

Anyway, I picked up this little gal a few days ago after losing Liberty. Her name is Madame Vastra


----------



## Straubrey (Aug 5, 2014)

I love my veiltail! My mother's comment: Why do you always have to pick the weird looking fish. His colors are all over the map.


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

@fleetfish - that's a pleasant surprise! I had suspected him to be dalmatian of some sort, but thought he didn't have enough of the colour bits going on. Hopefully his tail will grow out and show them off (poor guy's tail hasn't budged for 2 months at the store).

I also wonder, are double veiltailed betta still a thing anymore? I haven't seen any other than old photos. No one seems to own one, and there's none for sale anywhere. I like how they look over other DT shapes.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Piyoteru - I've seen one..._somewhere _in the last year, but for the life of me, I can't remember where. Maybe my lps?


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes, they're still around, piyoteru. And there's a breeder in your native land selling them. She's got vids of them on youtube.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Guys, I have given in. I got another Veiltail.
Woops
He's a cute little Dalmatian, and I think he miiight be butterfly? I'm not sure, I gotta wait till he colors up more. He's really pastel right now but has like this pearlescent look. So freaking adorbs


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yay! Congrats on the new guy! Post pics once you can!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Will be doing so as soon as he is acclimated and my camera is charged


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I also have a new VT Male Betta named Zazu. I started a journal on him if you want to see pictures. But, you can see him as my avatar/profile picture (Not sure which one. I think avatar). I got him two days ago from Walmart.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Got some pictures up of the new boy Angelos. Here's a shot of him:








Grats on the new boy Chromie  he's gorgeous!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow cross!! He's marvelous!!


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Today I looked closely at my female VT Summer, and it looks like she had the clear butterfly bands around her fins. I can't get it on picture, because of her color. She hasn't fully colored up but, as she wasn't baby Betta when I got her. But I can see it right up close to her. Maybe if I had a better camera then my Nintendo 2DS I could get a decent picture.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Hi all, I was wondering if you could tell me if my female betta Infra Red is a veiltail? Also, is her coloring considered Cambodian? You all have such beautiful veiltails, by the way! Thanks!

Linda and Infra Red


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

She is a red cambodian VT indeed


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes and she is so cute!


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Thanks! I have always had male veiltails in the past, this time I wanted a female veiltail. Her cup just said "female betta" which I assumed meant she wasn't anything other than a veiltail. Yay!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Guys...I did a bad thing and bought another veiltail.


----------



## Deadflwr (Aug 7, 2014)

PonyJumper101 said:


> Guys...I did a bad thing and bought another veiltail.


They are hard to resist. He is cool. Like his colors.


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

I just LOVE his colors!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you! He is quite lovely.


----------



## Hurdyburdy (Jul 25, 2014)

I got my second veiltail this week. I'm not sure what color he is. I named him Cash, but at $2.00 he was pretty inexpensive.


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

Looks like a multi-color marble butterfly. Nice find.


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

*on aquabid now*

Looks like there may indeed be some renewed interest in veils. These two, out of Thailand, are both on aquabid now.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I just sent a message to the breeder asking about females...


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol, of course you would!! Hurry up and start the project XD I don't have patience!  if one is available snatch her up ASAP!!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I want too bid on the red butterfly male... Butterfly's are my weakness >___<!


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

I thought you might! Good luck and let us know.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

That dragonscale is marvelous. I don't want to breed DS due to worry about diamond eye, but they really are gorgeous.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ikr!  I just love the look of DS! Their so beautiful!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I do believe mine is a vail tail


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Indeed he is


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yay lol he is my special boy lol


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Guys.. I'm really tempted too buy that DS red btf male betta on AB... >__< stahp meh!!!!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I note, this morning, that the DS male is no longer for sale... **peers at litelboyblu** Did you buy him? Haha.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

NOoOoOo!!!! I wanted him so bad T^T why would anyone bid on him? XD he so beautiful he shan't be bid on! Uck, I have no room and breeding right now is busy :/ pfft any excuse too buy one would be great


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hah, well I guess someone else felt even more strongly than you ^_^


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes, they probably had a tank set up for him already  so he'd be better off with a happy life with a tank


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry to dig up an older thread but I found a blue butterfly VT today! His pattern isn't perfect, and he is going to marble out like crazy. I'll post pics soon


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Blue butterfly did you say?!?!! :lol: I'm totally "not" a fan of them :lol:

Unmentionimg my blue btf spawn... 

And looking at my avatar... *whistles*


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Blu, really? I couldn't tell! 



He's a marble so he'll lose the butterfly pattern, but I think he's a beaut.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Fleetfish did you pick him up?


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I did, yeah.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

...I want...


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

oh my goodness Fleetfish, he's gorgeous! I don't blame you for snatching him up!
I saw a VT at Petsmart today that I think may be a butterfly, but they had them in that awful blue water. It's sooooo hard to tell in that horrid stuff! They'd obviously just gotten a shipment in, so I may go back and check him out in a day or so. They only seem to be in blue water just after coming in at my store!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Same with my Petsmart. I found this out walking in at opening today as they were restocking.

And walking out with a female CT but thats besides the point.


----------



## Rosalinds (Feb 15, 2014)

Speaking of butterfly VT's, I saw my first one at the Petsmart by my house. It was an orange one that I'm still thinking about right now...I haven't gotten a VT yet for my collection.


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

*more on aquabid now*

Some more Thai veils on aquabid now. All butterflies but one. Nice to see.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

... I'm going to be right back, I'm just going to go check AB :lol: ... Again.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey, Blu. When I went to Petsmart yesterday and got my new CT girl, I saw a blue butterfly male VT. I'm going back today to get gravel for my ADF tanks. I can bring my camera with me and get some pictures of him if they still have him.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

TripleChrome said:


> Hey, Blu. When I went to Petsmart yesterday and got my new CT girl, I saw a blue butterfly male VT. I'm going back today to get gravel for my ADF tanks. I can bring my camera with me and get some pictures of him if they still have him.


Omg!!! If you could take the risk to go the te betta section then pleeeeease doooo!!!!!

I just looooove butterfly patterned fish... :lol: it's what I'm known for XD!!!

 it's be great if you could snap some pics for me !


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I saw those guys on AB, very stunning. I got some gorgeous ones from Aquastar a year or so ago, unfortunately they passed before I could breed them. I'm kind of done with Thai fish, never have great luck with them.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

litelboyblu said:


> Omg!!! If you could take the risk to go the te betta section then pleeeeease doooo!!!!!
> 
> I just looooove butterfly patterned fish... :lol: it's what I'm known for XD!!!
> 
> it's be great if you could snap some pics for me !


Sadly, someone got him. Should have charged my camera on my Nintendo 2DS before I went yesterday then uploaded to Facebook then Photobucket.  They just got the shipment in yesterday. Then again, my sister called me today from her friends house and said she was getting a new betta. I'll see if she got him when she gets home later.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok, no problem!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

All my VTs <3

Big bad Bakara, Angelos, Tali, Jack and Natal.
And yes Natal just looks like that. He's active and healthy. He just always looks pathetic. Maybe he thinks I'll give him more food.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Check this out:

http://www.hollandbettashow.com/bettas4all-standard/chapter-3f-finnage-characteristics-veiltail/


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Gosh, I'm not sure which fish to bid on...
A blue mask hm pair... Or a bicolor yellow blue halfmoon!

Uck! Which do y'all think would I be easier to find homes for :/ I would like to try another spawn for the challenge and the fun of breeding and enjoying these beautiful magnificent fish!

I will post the image of the blue mask male.. I'm still looking for a nice bicolor yellow/blue fm and male!

I am also looking out for a blue mask hm female as well


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Oops! Sorry guys! This was supposed to e in the aquabid thread :lol:
If a mod can delete it or just leave it, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Googled "veiltail betta." Was not disappointed.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Wishing I could post a FB link...someone posted a pic of what they think a show VT should look like, using standards from the 70's, and oooooohhhh...


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Y'all are making me want to start breeding veiltails, has always been my DREAM to develop my own line!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's my wild little blue marble boy ^__^. He hasn't really changed yet, though there is a red spot on his head that's suddenly appeared within the past week. 


And a new yellow VT girl who was too cute to leave behind, got her this morning. I was so happy to see her becuase I've wanted a yellow girl forever.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm in love with your blue vt male.... Can I borrow him for forever?


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

If he goes missing I'll know where he is


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

MoonShadow said:


> Y'all are making me want to start breeding veiltails, has always been my DREAM to develop my own line!


If you drag your feet a few months, I can have a pair of melano carriers for you.


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

There's a facebook group focused on breeding and bringing back veiltails and giving them standards etc that started up today. I don't think I can link it, but there are a group of dedicated breeders and hobbyists out there who want veiltails to recieve similar treatment and focus to more 'popular' tail types.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

You can't link it...but if you give me the name of the group I can search it up myself! :-D


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

It's just a group called Veiltail Fighting Fish, only one of it's kind. This is very new, but I'm excited to see any future developments of the variety.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

A couple of new veiltails being offered on aquabid including this dragon scale butterfly.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

imaal said:


> A couple of new veiltails being offered on aquabid including this dragon scale butterfly.


He's gorgeous! 

Have any of you veiltail lovers seen an opaque white veiltail? Not a cellophane, or a marbling white one, but a real white one - like the nice white halfmoons. I was thinking of how nice white veils would look earlier, and I realized that I've never seen one before. Might be an interesting thing to breed for.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

There is this guy! But he has some blue highlights 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1414586477


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Bad picture but one of the only ones I have of my old veiltail, Haku


----------



## Kalandert (Oct 21, 2014)

litelboyblu said:


> There is this guy! But he has some blue highlights
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1414586477


OMG Beautiful, this is my boy Schuldig


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

My new rescue Sammy. Not sure his coloring yet as he's been through a lot and hasn't colored up quite yet I don't think. He's pretty stressed, he was used as a psychology experiment along with other VT's and he needs some TLC.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I picked up a really pretty VT boy the other day - he's got neon purple colouring on his body and bright, almost magenta fins. I'm calling his colour purple ... but there's no such thing is there? I need to post pics of him


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Please post some pics!!!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes, there are true purple betta fish, and true green. They're uncommon, though. Apparently true green VT used to be more common (back in the 70's), but has largely died out, now. People hypothesize that this is due to the inbreeding required to create the HM lines. There's a project underway to resurrect it. Keep your eyes peeled, maybe in a few years we'll see more of them.

Chard56 breeds purple bettas, and they are beautiful!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I saw this pretty boy at the LPS today. So handsome! Pity I don't have room for more.


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

My veiltail betta Suki is purplish if you take a peek to the left(avatar picture)


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

*more Thai veils*

Some new aquabid veils from that Thai breeder, including a butterfly male and marble female this time.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I love that female marble I so want her. Maybe if my paycheck is good enough this next payday I'll scoop her and a project orange (or yellow, I'm undecided) up.

I'm going to start working on a nice butterfly VT line myself within the next 6 or so months with my orange dalmatian butterfly male as the foundation male.


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

I used to have a VT Betta named Bubbles. (S.I.P.) He was gorgeous!


----------



## slrphebos (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm pretty positive my boy is a veiltail. I've had to do everything to cut down on his flaring in an effort to keep his fins looking nice and man I miss his flares as he's so pretty. Sorry these aren't the best but he won't hold still for anything. I don't know what his color is called, but if peeps want to help I'd appreciate it. Also is it normal or common for those front fins to be that blood red despite the rest of his color? It's been that way since I saw him in the store and just want to know if I should be concerned.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Your guy is indeed a veiltail. He is a steel blue and his red fins are quite normal and its fairly common to see blue fish with red ventrals


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

This is my new guy!


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Gorgeous veiltail, fleetfish! I love his colors!


----------



## Rosalinds (Feb 15, 2014)

Just saw this video of a gold, fancy dragon VT pair. Gorgeous! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFtxO1-t9nI#t=24


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

These are my current VT boys. The dalmatian is Splat, and the yellow one is Mr.Yellowtails


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

^They have pretty coloration!


----------



## bettafanatic916 (Dec 29, 2013)

Speaking of veil tail, I went to Europe, France last year and I went to a pet store, I noticed that the veil tail is more extra longer than the ones we have here in the US. 
I really love their veil tail, their stores also has a lot of dragon scale veil tail.
I have never seen a dragon scale veil tail at petco or petsmart.
Choice of colors is about the same but their tails are bigger and longer. In France, they don't have big chain store like here but those stores I visited carry a lot of betta, probably 100 or more, different kind.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Picked up an absolutely magnificent orange dalmatian VT today. He's got big full fins, pouty lips, and a flare to dream about


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

fleetfish said:


> Picked up an absolutely magnificent orange dalmatian VT today. He's got big full fins, pouty lips, and a flare to dream about


Piiiiiiics!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

fleetfish said:


> Picked up an absolutely magnificent orange dalmatian VT today. He's got big full fins, pouty lips, and a flare to dream about





hrutan said:


> Piiiiiiics!


Yes! I do hope you intend to share!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Definitely! He's still settling in and a little on the shy side. I'll get pics maybe tomorrow, if he's okay with that.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I shouldn't go to the pet store anymore >.>
















He's so big ._. First butterfly I've seen in my area, ever.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

My dalmatian boy mysteriously passed away last night. :-(

Tress, he's lovely.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Fleet! I am so sorry to hear of your loss! That's terrible.  No idea why at all?

And Tress...nice find!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

He seemed to have a bit of SBD, but other than that there wasn't anything that I could see that was wrong with him.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Aww Fleet D: he sounded so lovely :< sorry for your loss, may he SIP.

Thank you, the new guy is looking even better today, he darkened up, flared, and in the light he shines a nice turquoise. Looks even better in person. He very clearly wants in that tank, sadly it's not for him lol, he makes the 15g look small.


----------



## bettabrittney (Oct 21, 2014)

I love my little VT boy.  He's a royal blue with red pelvic fins and lighter blue fins with a bit of red in them that's very hard to see (and impossible to photograph!) and to me, he is absolutely beautiful. That butterfly is gorgeous, though, too! 








(very true to his colors) 

















(his fins look a bit darker in this photo than they actually are)


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Marius! He is about 1 1/2 to 2 Years old, He was my first betta. I love him so much. He flares at the net and the TV Remote  He's so silly.









His collage.... lol BTW The Top left was when I first got him. I've added alot more Decor, and heater too, I just haven't gotten any good pics of the whole tank lol


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

The new boy is all settled into his tank. Still need to decide on a name.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I shouldn't go to the pet store anymore. I picked up yet another VT. He is white with light blue and red in his fins. But I don't have any pictures, as I can't upload them for a while.


----------

